# Sizing a template



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

How does on get the template the size it's supposed to be? I downloaded La Cholita & it has the dimensions written in but the template doesn't measure the same at 'Actual Size' or at 100% or 75% should I just eyeball it, sketch around the image? Perhaps there is such a thing as a dumb question.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Actual size setting usually works for me.

I have had some that I had to use a PC snipping tool to crop just the frame and adjust accordingly by scaling to 125% or some odd number, until it measured properly.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

I did try that scaling it up to 125% but then... Hey! Comes the light. Thanks brucered, forgot clean about the snipping tool function. Hadn't used it in years.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Another thing you can try is if the file is a PDF, when printing select Print Actual size.

YS


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Sam, that got it closest to what I needed. Now when I tackle the problem again I'll have more ammo. I have to thank this Henry fellow, this Cholita pattern is just about perfect for this hunk of maple.


----------

